# Chestnuts/sorrels and colours that suit



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I recently bought a chestnut mare and am not sure what colour to get all her new things in, like halters, saddle blankets, boots etc. 

Can you guys share the pictures of your chestnut/sorrel horses with whatever colour they have, so I can get an idea of how they look?

I'm leaning towards green at the moment... but am not sure!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sapphire wears purple, her filly Lakota wears orange and Apache wears blue halters. I like just about any color on a chestnut/sorrel except for red of course. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I should've mentioned as far as saddles go, I like any shade of brown especially a darker brown saddle.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I should've mentioned as far as saddles go, I like any shade of brown especially a darker brown.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I know red is definately out for chestnuts, but I was thinking how about navy as a main colour, with sort of red lining. 

Like a navy halter and a red lead rope. A navy saddle blanket with red piping - not quite around the outside but about 2cm/inch in. Navy boots with red straps. 

What do you think?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Navy, yes. Depending on her shade of red, the red might not work, even as accents.

My friend had a chestnut arab mare (she was almost the color of a new copper penny) and she put purple on her. It was adorable and so girly. Makes me sad that I don't particularly care for mares 'cuz I LOVE pink and would love to have it as my tack color...but I'm not doing that to my gelding. lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD looks like a lot of us use purple! I do as well, though in varying shades. It makes the mares look more feminine ^^ All of my tack is black or brown because I drive, but I'm planning on buying new pads for the breastpiece and surcingle soon, and I'm ordering them in purple! 

her halter is 'wine' purple, and I have red, blue, purple, and brown leather leads. Lunge line and whip are purple too.









tacked up:




























I agree that red looks horrible on most chestnuts, but my friend rides a mare named Shaniah, and Shaniah's colors are orange with a red browband, brown saddle, and red saddleseat. I think its cute. 


















and our QH gelding, Buddy- is ridden in all neutral colors except for his bright red reins! I find red to be a very attractive ACCENT color on chestnuts, so you might do well with navy and red!









but then again...Puddin' has a red headstall (she had a mahogany stained brown headstall but it snapped) and she doesn't look all that bad.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Saskia said:


> I was thinking how about navy as a main colour, with sort of red lining.
> 
> Like a navy halter and a red lead rope. A navy saddle blanket with red piping - not quite around the outside but about 2cm/inch in. Navy boots with red straps.
> 
> What do you think?


 Yeah! I like navy too.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Saskia said:


> I know red is definately out for chestnuts, but I was thinking how about navy as a main colour, with sort of red lining.
> 
> Like a navy halter and a red lead rope. A navy saddle blanket with red piping - not quite around the outside but about 2cm/inch in. Navy boots with red straps.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm fairly sure CanHeStar has navy with red accents for her horse, and it looks really good. I don't have any pictures, but I had Barcoo in pale purple for a while, and Joe used to be green and Toby's always been blue. They all look pretty good in my opinion. I personally like black tack on chestnuts more.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I really like blues & greens on sorrels.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My sorrel and white paint horse has a burgundy/brownish coloured Stubben saddle which I think looks good on him. I think a black saddle looks too harsh with the red and white body colouring for my particular taste. I also have a brown Wintec that I like as well. I have an orangey leather coloured western saddle, the maker calls it chestnut and I use a burgundy blanket under it. It may seem weird but it looks good on him. I am partial to a royal blue or purple on a solid coloured red horse.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I think that hunter green and navy blue looks great on chestnuts.

I like havana brown (dark brown) leather tack and leather halters.

I like white boots on chestnuts, especially if they have white socks and/or stockings. Polo wraps, in white, hunter green or navy blue. Saddle pads in hunter green or navy blue or white with hunter or navy trim. White sheepskin half pad, if needed.

I think that the navy blue with red accents colour choice you mentioned would look really nice as well.

Have fun shopping for your new horse!


----------

